# Eclipse mit Windowbuilder pro JOption Pane



## Underfaker (23. Jun 2012)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne (bzw. mache es bereits) Eclipse mit dem windowbuilder pro benutzen, kennt den jemand?

Bisher hat alles geklappt, habe zwei Buttons etc. alle Funktionen laufen, nun will ich aber ein "JOptionPane" haben (bzw. ich muss es haben) leider finde ich es nicht unter "Components" oder den anderen Auswahlmöglichkeiten, wo finde ich das denn oder wie komme ich sonst dort ran? 

Für Tipps zu diesem Problem bin ich dankbar.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Joew0815 (23. Jun 2012)

Du kanst auch eigene Komponenten in die Palette aufmnehmn:

Rechtsklick auf die Palette -> Add Component -> (bei Class name Choose -> und dort kannst du jetzt jede Komponenten (auch die JOption) suchen / auswählen

Unter [Add to palette category] kann man auswählen unter welcher Kathegorie es verwendet werden soll.

Als Alternative kanst du auch eine xml Datei erstellne, und die importieren:

Rechtsklick auf die Palette -> Import palette...

[XML]
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<commands>
    <addCategory
        id="Meine Komponenten"
        name="Anzeige"
        description="Beschreibung"
        visible="true"
        open="true"/>
    <moveCategory
        id="Meine Komponenten"
        nextCategory="org.eclipse.wb.swing.system"/>
    <addComponent
        id="Komponente"
        name="Komponente"
        visible="true"
        class="Die Klasse + Packgage"
        category="Meine Komponenten"/>
</commands>
[/XML]


----------



## Underfaker (24. Jun 2012)

Hey Danke, das hatte ich sogar so änlich probiert aber mit der Hilfestellung hat es geklappt denke ich. 

Wie verwalte ich denn diese Komponente nun, also wie sage ich gib den Text "xy" aus oder dieses Fenster was aufgehen soll, soll die überschrift "yz" haben.

Wichtig ist auch, wie rufe ich das dann auf, weil bisher habe ich das immer so gemacht:


```
JOptionPane.showMessageDialog( null, "Falsche Eingabe im 1. Feld" );
```


----------

